# Late 2nd period after failed IVF!



## Collie78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi

I wondered if anyone had experienced this - I had a failed IVF cycle in May and had my withdrawal bleed as normal - first AF came bang on 28 days as per usual and was normal, however I am now 5 days late for my AF!!! Is it normal for it to be fine on the 1st AF after IVF failure and not the 2nd?? I have done hpt and negative so am not sure - I have none of my normal symptoms leading up to AF like sore boobs etc, just a little cramping! I am having my next ivf this cycle so its so annoying to wait! Have spent 7 years desperately praying for AF not to arrive and the one time I want it to it doesn't!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi
I experienced exactly the same - I knew my IVF had failed when I started AF on day 28 as per usual...however the next month it didn't arrive until day 36! I've always been regular (almost to the hour lol) but that was the one and only time my period was late. Subsequent periods were again 28 days, even after a laparoscopy. Bizarre!
Hope your next round goes well x


----------



## Collie78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you so much Delsie! I am now on day 37 with no signs of it arriving! Its so typical as just want to get started now  

Wishing you all the best for your next steps xxx


----------

